

Tech layoffs hit 3-year high of 51,529 in first half of 2012 - uladzislau
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57473046-92/tech-layoffs-hit-3-year-high-of-51529-in-first-half-of-2012/

======
pyoung
A very misleading, alarmist article. The number of layoffs year over year may
be up, but that says nothing about overall employment. Also a few big rounds
of layoffs from some giant firms that have been on a downward trajectory for
some time is skewing the numbers.

